# Topics > Sport > Training AI >  AI Coach, Freeletics, Munich, Bavaria, Germany

## Airicist

Developer - Freeletics

freeletics.com/training

----------


## Airicist

AI, fitness, & home gyms: what COVID is doing to wellness

Jul 23, 2020




> During COVID-19, we can't really go to the gym. So many of us are working out in our (new?) home gyms. Is that making us fitter? And, can an AI coach motivate us?
> 
> In this episode of TechFirst, we chat with Freeletics CEO Daniel Sobhani about what we're doing to stay fit during Coronavirus, what's working, and how men and women are reacting differently ... including with regard to mental health.
> 
> We chat about**:
> - the biggest ways fitness changed during COVID-19
> - what are people doing differently
> - how Sobhani's AI coach for fitness works
> - how the AI coach compares to a human coach?
> ...

----------


## Airicist

Article "AI-Driven Fitness: Making Gyms Obsolete?"

by John Koetsier
August 4, 2020

----------


## Airicist

Article "Freeletics scores $25 million for AI fitness coaching app"
With this financial support Freeletics plans to develop new technologies, expand into new markets – especially in the U.S. – and create new business verticals.

by Mallory Hackett
September 24, 2020

----------

